# TEXAS MASONS license plates are now available



## My Freemasonry (Jun 1, 2011)

You may order online at: www.txdmv.gov/vehicles/license_plates.htm (please note the_between license and plates)
Click on Order Specialty Plates Online (on the left side of the page )
Click on organizations  Scroll down to Texas Mason and click&hellip;..and there you go!

You may also order by mail using the online process  or&hellip;.

Go to you local County Tax Assessors office and make your purchase  there. If they are not aware of the availability of the Texas Mason  plates have them check online (their screen is different from your  computer) The TEXAS MASONS Plates were not posted until early the  morning of June 1, 2011 and your County Tax Assessor would not have know  about them prior to June 1 and may mistakenly send you to MyPlates.   The TEXAS MASONS plates are NOT available through MyPlates.

Our plates are listed with the TxDMV as TEXAS MASONS, that is how to ask  for them not (Masonic plates, etc.) There may be problems finding the  application form, however, the generic form VTR-999 is being used successfully,

Good Luck and Thanks for your patience, Brethren, we have finally arrived.



read more



More...


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Oct 7, 2011)

I learned recently from a Grand Lodge officer that the program for the Masonic license plates has far outshone the other "member" plates. We have generated over $17,000 so far to the GRand Lodge from this program....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 7, 2011)

$22k as of last week


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 8, 2011)

and GL told us not 2 years ago that it wasnt worth the money...  just sayin


----------



## robert leachman (Dec 6, 2011)

Finally got mine today!

Just a note for those in Harris County, the tax office claims to have emailed me seven days after I placed my order to let me know my plates were in.  Never got the email.

Also, they can send them from downtown to any of the annexes in 5-7 days


----------

